# Apps Ideas Needed



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just bought an Ipod Touch. What's neat about it, is that it uses the same operating system as the iPhone. So apps that run on the iPhone will also run on the Touch. So I want to develop apps for iPhone/iPod and make a fortune. Apple makes it fairly easy to sell apps on their Apple Store.

I am currently learning the language and framework for creating apps. Next I have to buy a Mac with an intel processor - Apps can only be developed on a Mac.

So I am looking for ideas for apps. For those of you with cell phones or ipods, can you think of any apps you would like to have? If you are not familiar with an app, they are usually fairly small programs like a notepad, stock look-up, map, etc. They can be pretty complicated, but usually have a fairly simple user interface.

I am especially interested in educational apps. All ideas are appreciated.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Seems like aside from a possible storage space issue, a lot of the animal husbandry programs that are out there to track animal productivity, et cetera could be converted to apps.

Like, say, you were tracking weight gain in litters of rabbits. It would be very handy just to punch it into an ipod or itouch instead of writing it down on a notepad and entering it into a spreadsheet once you got inside.

Ditto for building basic pedigrees, or whatnot.

Oooh (still thinking rabbits here) what about some kind of app where you could put in the genetic code of two colors and see all the possible outcomes for a pairing? Or for other things, too?

For gardening....basic stuff like being able to enter when you planted things and what their expected maturity time, and how certain crops are performing where or what kinds of fertilizers you're using. That might be interesting. Or one that could keep track of a daily weather summary for your area in conjunction with that so that you could quickly tell if it had been above or below average temps or whatever and guage performances of varieties on that...

The possibilities are endless. Wish I knew how to make those things!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok, My computer lack of knowledge will show with this question. Do the apps just compute information or is it a storage of info to be used also? And is it just text or is there pic potential and in color?

For such as: a quilter cataloging the fabric stash with pics so that when shopping a quick reference to what is at home/needed could be made. Or anything else that an inventory is kept and added to. 

Plus figuring in amounts needed. Like finding an amazing piece of fabric and then being able to figure the yardage needed to complete a project so the correct amount could be purchased.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

PulpFaction said:


> Seems like aside from a possible storage space issue, a lot of the animal husbandry programs that are out there to track animal productivity, et cetera could be converted to apps.!


These are some great ideas. It goes to an idea I was wondering about - That is, how can the app by used as a data collection device for an app that runs on your desktop?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Ok, My computer lack of knowledge will show with this question. Do the apps just compute information or is it a storage of info to be used also? And is it just text or is there pic potential and in color?


Pic and color are available. I'm not sure yet exactly how and where storage is done. Your idea is doable but I'm not sure if the market is big enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Calculator for the end of time.
A device to go back in time to undo past mistakes.
Something that prints legal money.
Something less usless than all the other apps.
jim


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

> Something less usless than all the other apps.


:sing: Too funny


----------

